# why do you think cobras rise up



## hhtt

"Why do you think cobras rise up" 

Yukarıdaki cümledeki "*rise up" *kısmını nasıl çevirebiliriz?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

dinelmek


----------



## hhtt

Ayaklanmak veya ayağa kalkmak nasıl? 

"Kobraların neden ayağa kalktığını düşünüyorsunuz?"

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Kobralar neden dik duruma/pozisyona geçerler ( alarmda iken ) ?


----------



## Muttaki

dikelmek


----------



## ahocan

dikelmek is rarely used in Turkish istead we use diklenmek dik pozisyona gelmek


----------



## Muttaki

ahocan said:


> dikelmek is rarely used in Turkish istead we use diklenmek dik pozisyona gelmek


_Diklenmek _doesn't mean _dik pozisyona gelmek._ It means _kafa tutmak_. Why don't you check a dictionary?


----------



## ahocan

yes it does. we use it in everyday life. a language does not consist of what dictionaries write but what people say.


----------



## Muttaki

Yeah. And people do not use the word _diklenmek_ in the sense of _dik pozisyona gelmek._


----------



## ahocan

Muttaki said:


> Yeah. And people do not use the word _diklenmek_ in the sense of _dik pozisyona gelmek._


it may not be correct or gramatical but we use.  perhaps we dont know our language


----------



## Muttaki

ahocan said:


> it may not be correct or gramatical but we use.  perhaps we dont know our language


Really? Can you give a sentence as an example?


----------



## ahocan

neden öyle kambur duruyorsun az bi diklen bakayım


----------



## Rallino

ahocan said:


> neden öyle kambur duruyorsun az bi diklen bakayım



Ben böyle bir kullanımı hayatımda duymadım. Diklenmenin o anlamı çok büyük olasılıkla yöresel bir kullanımdır; zira TDK'ya göre o fiilin böyle bir anlamı yok:

*diklenmek: *


> _nsz._ Birine karşı ters bir davranışta bulunmak, karşı gelmek, kafa tutmak
> "_Neymiş benim durumum, neden söz ediyorsunuz siz, diye dikleniyorum ki kapı vuruluyor._" - *İ. Aral*




*dikelmek: *


> 1. _nsz_ Dik duruma gelmek, dikleşmek
> 2. Ayakta durmak
> 3. _-e_ Sert konuşmak, karşı gelmek, birine kafa tutmak, dinelmek


----------



## hhtt

ahocan said:


> neden öyle kambur duruyorsun az bi diklen bakayım


 


Rallino said:


> Ben böyle bir kullanımı hayatımda duymadım. Diklenmenin o anlamı çok büyük olasılıkla yöresel bir kullanımdır; zira TDK'ya göre o fiilin böyle bir anlamı yok:


 
Aslında kulağa biraz mantıklı gelilyor ama *dikleşmek *bu örnek için daha doğru olabilirdi.


----------



## ahocan

söylediğim gibi biz kullanıyoruz TDK bizi bağlamaz


----------



## Muttaki

ahocan said:


> söylediğim gibi biz kullanıyoruz TDK bizi bağlamaz


Where are you from in Turkey?


----------



## ahocan

trabzon ..have you heard of trabzon?


----------



## Muttaki

ahocan said:


> trabzon ..have you heard of trabzon?


My mother is from Trabzon.


----------



## ahocan

Really? How is it possible that you havent heard of diklenmek)


----------



## Muttaki

ahocan said:


> Really? How is it possible that you havent heard of diklenmek)


I didn't say that. I said _diklenmek_ means _kafa tutmak _not _dik pozisyona gelmek._


----------



## ahocan

well muttaki. i wanna finish this discussion. you are right it means kafa tutmak but we sometimes use it to mean dik konuma gelmek ok? if you come trabzon i want to meet you.


----------

